# ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Can Jodi's 2007 Cadillac CTS Lead Her to Victory?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

*ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Can Jodi's 2007 Cadillac CTS Lead Her to Victory?*



> Jodi brings her 2007 Cadillac CTS to an ACDelco service center to get new brakes and windshield wipers to compete in the first ever "ACDelco Restore and Ride Challenge". Will this lead her to victory? Keep watching to find out.


----------

